# Hincapie on BMC first published photo?



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/hincapie-leads-charity-ride/95848

Sort of an interesting image that brings some questions to mind...

It looks like he could be wearing a Unex helmet from Team Columbia HTC but notice the yellow around the bottom bracket of the BMC frame he's riding. Perhaps BMC racing is changing their colors? 

He also seems to be wearing Northwave shoes which I don't recall him wearing before.

I wonder how much he's liking the new Campy?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

The bike is stock BMC colors. They probably gave him an off the shelf bike to ride around on.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Are BMC's good bikes?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

Omg This Is Amazing


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Are BMC's good bikes?


wrong forum, moreon.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

pulser955 said:


> The bike is stock BMC colors. They probably gave him an off the shelf bike to ride around on.



I haven't seen online anywhere that shows the SLR01 with a yellow bottom bracket.

http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/us/bikes/road/teammachine/slr01-red/images/


----------



## IlikeBikes (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweeeet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

rocco said:


> I haven't seen online anywhere that shows the SLR01 with a yellow bottom bracket.
> 
> http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/us/bikes/road/teammachine/slr01-red/images/



maybe an SLX?

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=64413&p=582212&hilit=hincapie+bmc#p582212


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

The bike looks more like my SLX than an SLR.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Are those Northwave shoes that Georgie has on_?_


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

kytyree said:


> maybe an SLX?
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=64413&p=582212&hilit=hincapie+bmc#p582212



There it is... good eye, kytyree

http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/us/bikes/road/racemaster/slx01-yellow-09/story/

I still wonder why yellow instead of red. It seems hard to believe they couldn't find one on the shelf for him.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

WeakMite said:


> Are those Northwave shoes that Georgie has on_?_



It seems they are.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Do you think thats a Hanes undershirt? You people are funny..


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm sure he whined and cried about the yellow BB, given that he lost his chance to win the mailot jaune because he was to slow, and other teams didnt give a $%#t and raced him.....


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

He's been in Northwaves since he left Disco...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Bit of a surprise he isn't on his Columbia bike/kit until 12/31; normally pros are very careful about that. Is his contract different?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Bit of a surprise he isn't on his Columbia bike/kit until 12/31; normally pros are very careful about that. Is his contract different?


Maybe cuz it's not a professional appearance? I dunno, just guessing.

JSR


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

JSR said:


> Maybe cuz it's not a professional appearance? I dunno, just guessing.
> 
> JSR


My understanding is even if you are out training its in team kit/bikes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> My understanding is even if you are out training its in team kit/bikes.



True and he does have it on in the other picture. Big George having his own clothing line may have some exceptions?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

rocco said:


> There it is... good eye, kytyree
> 
> http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/us/bikes/road/racemaster/slx01-yellow-09/story/
> 
> I still wonder why yellow instead of red. It seems hard to believe they couldn't find one on the shelf for him.


You guys do know that most of the pro riders have a bunch of different bikes. That BMC could be just one of his bikes. Most of the Pros I talk to in this area have 6 or 7 bikes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> You guys do know that most of the pro riders have a bunch of different bikes. That BMC could be just one of his bikes. Most of the Pros I talk to in this area have 6 or 7 bikes.



Thanks, we were all under the impression that they could only afford one bike, and are overly concerned that George take care of his less it already be ruined by Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

kytyree said:


> Thanks, we were all under the impression that they could only afford one bike, and are overly concerned that George take care of his less it already be ruined by Paris-Roubaix.


Nice. I just laugh/spit coffee all over my laptop. Well played sir, well played.


----------



## TooTallTri (Jun 15, 2009)

He was at the Northwave booth for interbike.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Dank said:


> Do you think thats a Hanes undershirt? You people are funny..



You're welcome.


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

> Bit of a surprise he isn't on his Columbia bike/kit until 12/31; normally pros are very careful about that. Is his contract different?


It isn't if either his contract ran through the end of the 2009 season (and with there being no more UCI road races that effectively ended that) or that Columbia asked for their stuff back following his last race (Tour of Missouri). 

I don't believe the contracts are calendar year to calendar year - but more season to season as this allows for the riders who race multidisciplines (cross and road primarily) to not have conflicts when making promotional appearances for their sponsors (ie riders at trade shows who ride SRAM on the road but Shimano for cross).


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

flyingheel said:


> It isn't if either his contract ran through the end of the 2009 season (and with there being no more UCI road races that effectively ended that) or that Columbia asked for their stuff back following his last race (Tour of Missouri).
> 
> I don't believe the contracts are calendar year to calendar year - but more season to season as this allows for the riders who race multidisciplines (cross and road primarily) to not have conflicts when making promotional appearances for their sponsors (ie riders at trade shows who ride SRAM on the road but Shimano for cross).



Their contracts are normally through the end of the calendar year and it would be very unusual to see any of them riding in December in the kit of their new team. Even riders who are retired are often in their former teams kit if they go out before the end of the calendar year.

Note GH is wearing his HTC US champ kit in the one picture.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

In general the riders are obligated to wear their current (2009) kit until the end of the contract. They may or may not keep riding their team bikes, often guys changing teams will get the new bike earlier and start riding it before the the new year, but wearing the old team kit. This seems to be accepted practice.

In Hincapie's case he might have a clause in his contract to allow wearing plain kit so he can train in Hincapie gear if he chooses. He is in an unusual situation being that he owns his own clothing company and would want to promote it as well. At least that conflict will be sorted out in 2010.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

There are some notable exceptions to the kit rule. Levi, Lance and Horner in Mellow Johnny's kit, DZ in DZ Nuts kit at the Tour of Utah. I even remember Vaughters wearing a Handlebar and Grill kit when he raced the Saturn Classic here in Colorado when JV was on Credit Agricole. I also recently saw Peter Stetina in a Toyko Joes kit even though he is on Garmin.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Mootsie said:


> There are some notable exceptions to the kit rule. Levi, Lance and Horner in Mellow Johnny's kit, DZ in DZ Nuts kit at the Tour of Utah. I even remember Vaughters wearing a Handlebar and Grill kit when he raced the Saturn Classic here in Colorado when JV was on Credit Agricole. I also recently saw Peter Stetina in a Toyko Joes kit even though he is on Garmin.


Not sure those were exceptions but rather permission had been granted by the team itself- often to comply with rules governing where those riders could ride domestically.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

And don't forget the "men in black". Vino and Rasmussen allegedly training in non-descript all-black kits to avoid being targeted for doping tests (pre-ADAMS era).


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*Regardless...*

of what team he's on this year, is it really too much to expect for him to ride by me after one of the Tour of Mo. stages and simply snub me when I CLEARLY yelled his name? Does he not know that I'm one of his biggest fans (or stalkers)? (I'm straight btw)

I hope this new team makes him recognize me this year (better be a clause in his contract)! Yep, if Big G rides by me and foregoes any communication again, I'm ripping that yellow BB right out from under him. Be there to catch the action!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

He's definitely put on some pounds in the off-season... But that's common for cyclists. I just wanted to point that out since nobody else has.

I'm just really observant.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

thats a racemaster. not a team machine


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

*slx*

thats a racemaster not the new team machine


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

malanb said:


> thats a racemaster not the new team machine


Welcome to the forum!

You're right, but that's already been pointed out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

kytyree said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You're right, but that's already been pointed out.:thumbsup:


We got two posts out of him finally- now don't go scaring him off!


----------

